# This years Tax Return



## Trade (Jan 15, 2019)

Our SSA-1099's just came in the mail yesterday. These were the last forms I was waiting on. So today (Jan. 15th) I completed my our return via Freetaxusa and submitted it for electronic filing with direct deposit of our refund to our checking account. 

Now let's see how long it takes for that refund to arrive considering the ongoing government shutdown.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 15, 2019)

I heard on the news that 60% of the IRS workers will be returning to work to start processing tax returns.


----------



## Trade (Jan 28, 2019)

My refund was direct deposited into my account this morning. So it took 13 days from when I filed it via Freetaxusa. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 28, 2019)

What is this "refund" thing of which you speak?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> What is this "refund" thing of which you speak?



I know, right??


----------



## Roadwarrior (Jan 28, 2019)

Trade said:


> My refund was direct deposited into my account this morning. So it took 13 days from when I filed it via Freetaxusa. Can't complain about that.


Thanks Trade. both filled out and filed today.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2019)

.

I haven't needed to file a tax return in several years.

By the time I am required to file again, because of RMDs, everything will be different.

.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 6, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> What is this "refund" thing of which you speak?


Over the years I would do 'taxes' for others, watching everyone but me get a refund.  I vowed that when I retired I would change my spots, lowered my exemptions (0) on my pension, had 10% taken out of my SS.  9 years now have enjoyed a windfall in the spring.  This year I filed free on the 28th, got my federal today took 9 days.  Technology is great!   With banks only paying a fraction of a % it was just as easy to let the government use it so I could get a big lump sum.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm curious if any of you early filers have noticed a significant change in your taxes under the new laws.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious if any of you early filers have noticed a significant change in your taxes under the new laws.





For single senors like me,  the standard deduction [tax threshold]  was increased to $13,600 in 2018  and now $13,850 in 2019.

.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm curious if any of you early filers have noticed a significant change in your taxes under the new laws.



Income for 2018 went up approx $800 vs 2017
Withholding for 2018 went down approx $200 vs 2017
2018 Tax refund went up $45 vs 2017

So yeah I got more income through the year to enjoy the good life, I guess..


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2019)

I didn't notice any change.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 7, 2019)

With the new Standard Deduction, we should be getting a refund of about $300 more on the Federal taxes, and $200 more on the State.  I E-filed, using H&R Block on Jan. 31st, and got the State refund yesterday....the Fed refund should arrive within the next few days....IF the shutdown didn't mess up the IRS.  It wasn't much of an increase, but better than the opposite.


----------



## Colleen (Feb 10, 2019)

We filed early and got our direct deposit within 2 weeks. The only "change" we noticed was with our state (Arizona) return. They tax my husband's pension (bastards!) so we always pay. Last year we paid $90. This year it was $200!! I have no idea why it would have increased so much. Our "wages" certainly didn't go up any.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Feb 10, 2019)

Refigured again came up with a small windfall for me. 

2018 Fed refund up   $45 vs 2017
2018 State      up    $1 vs 2017
2018 Fed W/H    dn  $205 vs 2017
2018 St  W/H    up   $10 vs 2017
2018 AGI        up  $816 vs 2017

Total $36 less in taxes on increased income of $816.  
State was $9 more, Fed was $250 less combined generated small raise.  

I guess you could say I benefited.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2019)

This was the first time in decades that I got a refund.  My little $21 was deposited into my account in about the same time it took yours Trade.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 25, 2019)

Colleen said:


> We filed early and got our direct deposit within 2 weeks. The only "change" we noticed was with our state (Arizona) return. They tax my husband's pension (bastards!) so we always pay. Last year we paid $90. This year it was $200!! I have no idea why it would have increased so much. Our "wages" certainly didn't go up any.


WOW Colleen! That's a shame. N.J. has always had a $15,000 pension exclusion for single filers (forgot what it is for married) but this year they added a $45,000 exclusion! They need to do something here because property taxes are high.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 26, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This was the first time in decades that I got a refund.  My little $21 was deposited into my account in about the same time it took yours Trade.



Don't spend it all in one place!   Anyway, ANY refund is better than owing.................


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 26, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I heard on the news that 60% of the IRS workers will be returning to work to start processing tax returns.



It's sad when a president can shut down essential services over a pittance of an addiction.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 30, 2019)

I got my refund in the mail within three weeks. I use turbo tax to do my taxes as I sometimes rent out my basement suite and keep all the deductions.
The calculations are all done automatically. It's easier.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> I haven't needed to file a tax return in several years.
> 
> By the time I am required to file again, because of RMDs, everything will be different.



It's recommended here (Canada) that you file a tax return every year in order to take advantage of tax refunds like sales taxes.  This year some Canadian provinces are giving a tax rebate for carbon tax. You have to file to get it.

You might be missing out on something by not filing. I'm not familiar with U.S. taxes, my son lives in the U.S.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

Roadwarrior said:


> Over the years I would do 'taxes' for others, watching everyone but me get a refund.  I vowed that when I retired I would change my spots, lowered my exemptions (0) on my pension, had 10% taken out of my SS.  9 years now have enjoyed a windfall in the spring.  This year I filed free on the 28th, got my federal today took 9 days.  Technology is great!   With banks only paying a fraction of a % it was just as easy to let the government use it so I could get a big lump sum.



Ouch! I do taxes for others and I just cringe when they have a huge refund coming.

That's a poor way to save.  You are giving the government a tax free loan and if you screw up on your return you might not get it all back.

It's best to owe and have a reserve fund to pay it.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2019)

We usually get between $2 to $3,000 back each year but we use an accountant


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 30, 2019)

That would be better in a tax free savings account earning interest.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> That would be better in a tax free savings account earning interest.



for many it is the only way they can get a meaningful amount in to their hands . they would never see it weekly  nor be able to do anything meaningful with it ..

on the other hand when the day comes i have to worry about interest on a tax refund , that is the day i seriously need to look at my investment plan  because in the scheme of things it should be irrelevant ..

since we have a lot of investment income we pay estimated tax .. hence the word "estimated "  we have no clue what will turn out to be the correct amount of taxes paid in over the year until the year ends .   we get a refund most years but just apply it to next year .


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

How is it better to owe money than not?
We get a large tax refund due to all the over time my husband works.
He’s been working there doing it this way for 25 years now with the same company.
I don’t think it’s up to him to change. It’s his company’s payroll that does it.
He becomes in a different tax bracket.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> for many it is the only way they can get a meaningful amount in to their hands . they would never see it weekly  nor be able to do anything meaningful with it ..
> 
> on the other hand when the day comes i have to worry about interest on a tax refund , that is the day i seriously need to look at my investment plan  because in the scheme of things it should be irrelevant ..
> 
> since we have a lot of investment income we pay estimated tax .. hence the word "estimated "  we have no clue what will turn out to be the correct amount of taxes paid in over the year until the year ends .   we get a refund most years but just apply it to next year .



This is our situation also.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 31, 2019)

your husband absolutely can have payroll change his withholding to whatever he wants ... he told them what to hold on his w4 already , he just needs to submit a new one and have them withhold less


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> your husband absolutely can have payroll change his withholding to whatever he wants ... he told them what to hold on his w4 already , he just needs to submit a new one and have them withhold less


Thank you. I did not know this.


----------

